# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - June 2018



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

Following on from May's 210+ post thread, here's the June edition, with a June 2003 pic of the Brockwell park miniature train laden with assorted urbanites to wave in the month.

And here's how the weather night look:



> During this time of year, the average temperature is 16°C – that's 3°C warmer than May. This month is characterised by rising temperatures, with daily highs starting off at around 19°C on June 1st and rising up to 22°C by June 30th, rarely falling under 15°C or going over 25°C. The daily low temperatures increase in a similar fashion, beginning at 12°C on June 1st and rising up to 15°C by June 30th, only dropping under 10°C or going over 17°C one day out of every ten.
> 
> The highest temperature ever recorded in recent times for London in June is 33°C, with the lowest temperature ever recorded being 7°C.
> 
> June Weather Averages for London, United Kingdom



Hello hatboy, hello Maggot!


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

There seems to be an immense amount of police sirens blaring around Brockwell Park/Herne Hill right now. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 1, 2018)

editor said:


> There seems to be an immense amount of police sirens blaring around Brockwell Park/Herne Hill right now. Anyone know what's going on?



I blame Field Day.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 1, 2018)

I was woken at 2am by all the sirens and shouting which I realise was right outside my house! Looked out of the window and two police cars had carried out a pincer movement and had trapped a car between them. A bloke had been dragged out of his vehicle and was on the floor. There were two police vans as well as the cars. Someone was shouting that another suspect had gone down Somerleyton passage. There was tons of noise and commotion for ages. I am tired this morning!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 1, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I blame Field Day.



Sounds like the bloke that was dragged out of the car was a drug dealer gearing up to peddle his drugs at Field Day festival. Or possibly a NOS user sprinkling canisters near to where the geese nest, nice and early.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

This is wonderful 

















In photos: Harry Jacobs and the Empire Windrush exhibition, Lambeth Town Hall


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

Some pics form Weds at the 414


























Brixton jam session in photos: Wicked Wednesday at Club 414, Coldharbour Lane, SW9


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 1, 2018)

The Squire and Partners thread is the Champagne and Fromage of 2018. A riotous read. Nine out ten. Dropped a mark for the David Brent character and occasional recycling of material (just not quite as funny second time round).


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> The Squire and Partners thread is the Champagne and Fromage of 2018. A riotous read. Nine out ten. Dropped a mark for the David Brent character and occasional recycling of material (just not quite as funny second time round).


And the predictable Spam Misery sneering post scores a 1/10 and a thread ban. You've fucked up too many of these with your hit and run trolling and bring nothing of value to any discussion.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

Coming up:


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

And a sale in the arches


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 2, 2018)

Pretty rammed around Brixton Station/Windrush - full of people with sparkly face paint loitering about so assume that it's Field Day related. 
We've even got _two_ hot dog vendors out!


----------



## oryx (Jun 2, 2018)

editor said:


> This is wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember looking at the window of Harry Jacobs's shop/studio on Landor Road - it was still there in the early 1990s. Really fascinating stuff.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2018)

BBC News are seriously plugging the corporation's expensively made Jeremy Thorpe drama "A Very English Scandal" (final part Sunday at 9 pm).
But look at the picture on their website:


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2018)

Coming up: 
African diaspora arts festival Rapport back on the streets of Brixton, 15th-17th June 2018


----------



## catriona (Jun 2, 2018)

Happy to see Stuart the Watchman back at his stall today, 15 months after he was knocked off his bike. He said he's had a great welcome but he needs customers!  Friday and Saturdays only for now.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 2, 2018)

catriona said:


> Happy to see Stuart the Watchman back at his stall today, 15 months after he was knocked off his bike. He said he's had a great welcome but he needs customers!  Friday and Saturdays only for now.



Good to see him today. I was in a hurry so couldn't stop to say hello.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2018)

catriona said:


> Happy to see Stuart the Watchman back at his stall today, 15 months after he was knocked off his bike. He said he's had a great welcome but he needs customers!  Friday and Saturdays only for now.


Oh great. I'll pop down and take some pics for a feature.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 3, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 136867
> a June 2003 pic of the Brockwell park miniature train laden with assorted urbanites to wave in the month.


 I had no idea Prince Harry was a train driver before he became a helicopter pilot.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 3, 2018)

Gramsci, if that cafe needs a specialist solicitor to get their alcohol licence back, I can recommend this mob Dadds LLP Solicitors | Licensing & Family Law | London and Essex They run rings round the licensing committee.


----------



## elmpp (Jun 3, 2018)

editor said:


> And the predictable Spam Misery sneering post scores a 1/10 and a thread ban. You've fucked up too many of these with your hit and run trolling and bring nothing of value to any discussion.


more high handidness


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> Gramsci, if that cafe needs a specialist solicitor to get their alcohol licence back, I can recommend this mob Dadds LLP Solicitors | Licensing & Family Law | London and Essex They run rings round the licensing committee.



Thanks. He has re applied. See how that turns out.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2018)

elmpp said:


> more high handidness



I've been asking for Spam to be banned from Brixton forum , not just this thread, for some time.

You only have to look at Spam profile to see what Spam is here for.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2018)

editor said:


> And the predictable Spam Misery sneering post scores a 1/10 and a thread ban. You've fucked up too many of these with your hit and run trolling and bring nothing of value to any discussion.



As this is typical posting from Spam I would like it noted I want Spam banned from Brixton forum.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2018)

Are bannings allocated on a requests system now?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 4, 2018)

In all my time here Spam is the only poster I have asked to be banned permanently. I'd rather put my view out in the open.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 4, 2018)

I quite enjoy Spam's interjections - adds a bit of colour.


----------



## aka (Jun 4, 2018)

Ban people for objectionable racist or sexist stuff - not sub-par trolling.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

aka said:


> Ban people for objectionable racist or sexist stuff - not sub-par trolling.


Trolling has always been against the forum rules, although some latitude has be shown when it's in silly threads or when it's not trying to make personal digs at other posters.

As evidenced by his profile, Spam is just here to disrupt and fuck up sometimes serious threads about topics that actually matter to people, possibly in the hope they'll just give up.

I've had enough so as soon as he tries to troll another thread, he'll be warned and eventually banned if he continues. I'm sure he'd love to see this thread getting disrupted in his absence, but all subsequent posts referencing him will now be deleted in the interests of keeping this thread on topic.

If anyone wishes to discuss this further, please take it to the feedback forum where they are free to voice their opinions which will be read by all the mods.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks like the godawful gravy drenched burgers business isn't proving so lucrative so Dip and Flip are continuing the standard nu-Brixton practice of trying to turn their 'restaurant' into a booze shunting, DJ-spinning, cocktail-dispensing bar/club (see also: Rum Kitchen, Hip Hop Chip Shop etc etc etc).


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 4, 2018)

Hip Hop Chip Shop seems to be able to attract international talent, I suspect dip & flip won’t.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 4, 2018)

had a discount voucher for there when it first opened, gotta say, the burgers were lovely!

£4 beers as a 'happy hour' is surely a joke though?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Hip Hop Chip Shop seems to be able to attract international talent, I suspect dip & flip won’t.


They royally took the piss with the noise until they got told to sort it out. I used to be able to hear them half way down Coldharbour Lane!

Never quite worked out why it's so easy for these new 'restaurants' to seamlessly shift into full-on late bars/clubs. Rum Kitchen is essentially a club on the weekends, as is the Hip Hop Chip Shop.
Mind you, given the amount of times I've seen incidents around the Rum Kitchen recently, I do wonder how long they'll be able to keep on with some of their nights.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> They royally took the piss with the noise until they got told to sort it out. I used to be able to hear them half way down Coldharbour Lane!
> 
> Never quite worked out why it's so easy for these new 'restaurants' to seamlessly shift into full-on late bars/clubs. Rum Kitchen is essentially a club on the weekends, as is the Hip Hop Chip Shop.
> Mind you, given the amount of times I've seen incidents around the Rum Kitchen recently, I do wonder how long they'll be able to keep on with some of their nights.



The previous leaseholder to dip and flip had a late license and djs though did didn’t it so probably fairly straightforward in that case


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

lefteri said:


> The previous leaseholder to dip and flip had a late license and djs though did didn’t it so probably fairly straightforward in that case


God I miss Kaff. They were the only place that managed to make that space work and they did that by engaging the community and being affordable.

Every time I go past the gravy sloshers it looks depressingly empty and bereft of soul.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Ugh.

Brixton


----------



## lefteri (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> God I miss Kaff. They were the only place that managed to make that space work and they did that by engaging the community and being affordable.
> 
> Every time I go past the gravy sloshers it looks depressingly empty and bereft of soul.



I only ate in there once but was astonished at the price for such good food


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

lefteri said:


> I only ate in there once but was astonished at the price for such good food


They used loads of local suppliers. The Caribbean cakes were made by an old lady across the road.


----------



## T & P (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Brixton


TBF it’s more or less what you’d expect most media doing a feature on Brixton to highlight. Plus it probably helps to preserve the character of the older venues. Imagine if the likes of the 414 were to become popular with the stag and hen do crowds as a result of a being featured in a few articles.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

T & P said:


> TBF it’s more or less what you’d expect most media doing a feature on Brixton to highlight. Plus it probably helps to preserve the character of the older venues. Imagine if the likes of the 414 were to become popular with the stag and hen do crowds as a result of a being featured in a few articles.


The 414 wouldn't let in stag or hen dos because they're not obsessed with making profit. Not sure how the article 'helps preserve' anything to be honest. It just makes Brixton more attractive to the boozey/foodie/cocktail/clubbing/hipster tourists and I think we've got enough of them already.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Just checking my look in the Prince Albert's toilet mirror. Oh, wait...


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

Please get in touch if you know anything of his whereabouts. It must be awful for the family.

Edit: he's just been found safe


----------



## Ms T (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Brixton


Sandra Brobbey’s article does a reasonable job of covering all bases, I thought.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

This lot will be investigating ideas on how to defend Brixton, apparently.

Brixton is our area of the month


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

Two old Ritzy seats going for £100

Vintage original Brixton Ritzy cinema seats x 2  - collection only SM6  | eBay

#moneyoldrope


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Two old Ritzy seats going for £100
> 
> Vintage original Brixton Ritzy cinema seats x 2  - collection only SM6  | eBay
> 
> #moneyoldrope


with original fleas?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Brixton


When are people going to stop using the word 'vibrant'? It's becoming a bit clichéd thanks to overuse by estate agents and property developers and who have knocked the originality out of the area.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Two old Ritzy seats going for £100
> 
> Vintage original Brixton Ritzy cinema seats x 2  - collection only SM6  | eBay
> 
> #moneyoldrope



More than annoying.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Hip Hop Chip Shop seems to be able to attract international talent, I suspect dip & flip won’t.





This site originally was home to Black Cultural Archives.

When they left got change of use to A3. ( with opposition). From what I remember promised restaurant use.

The fish and chip shop was and is rubbish. To stop business failing went down the tried and tested central Brixton route of selling booze and becoming an "entertainment" premises.

This has appeared to be a success.

My problem is that this end result causes more problems for local residents. I , as ex central Brixton resident, can fully understand why Sleepless in Brixton get upset.

Office space changes to "restaurant" . Clients who run it can't make that work as there food is rubbish. Ends up as alcohol fueled entertainment place.

What's been happening to Brixton has been done with local residents having little say.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> This site originally was home to Black Cultural Archives.
> 
> When they left got change of use to A3. ( with opposition). From what I remember promised restaurant use.
> 
> ...


Quite right. The archives were upstairs and there was a sort of African Caribbean art gallery/shop below.

I think up to about 1996 the site was owned by the council. The present situation is what you get when council property is sold off to private landlords who squeeze their tenants until their pips squeak (or their chips turn to pints).


----------



## komodo (Jun 7, 2018)

Get to the walled garden in Brockwell Park - at its peak right now I’d say.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 7, 2018)

komodo said:


> Get to the walled garden in Brockwell Park - at its peak right now I’d say.


Much of Brockwell Park is presently a walled garden.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 7, 2018)

komodo said:


> Get to the walled garden in Brockwell Park - at its peak right now I’d say.


I was in last week and thought how good it was looking


----------



## Gleena (Jun 7, 2018)

Shooting on Somerleyton Road last night. I did hear it - set my dogs off barking, but I thought it was fireworks. Also flashing police lights through the back window for hours.

Nobody died, teenage boy critical.

Boy critical after triple London shooting


----------



## luba (Jun 7, 2018)

Gleena said:


> Shooting on Somerleyton Road last night. I did hear it - set my dogs off barking, but I thought it was fireworks. Also flashing police lights through the back window for hours.
> 
> Nobody died, teenage boy critical.
> 
> Boy critical after triple London shooting


I heard it and thought it was fireworks as well.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2018)

Some pics from Wednesday's session at the 414
































In photos: Late night live music at Brixton’s Wicked Wednesday jam session, Club 414, Coldharbour Lane, London SW9


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2018)

What’s happened up on windrush square? Police tape and bizzies everywhere.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Brixton



"Vibrant", "buzzing" and "foodie destination" in one short paragraph!


----------



## madolesance (Jun 10, 2018)

Maharani said:


> What’s happened up on windrush square? Police tape and bizzies everywhere.



Same thing on Atlantic Road opposite Dog Star a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Winot (Jun 10, 2018)

Emergency medical helicopter in Solon Rd Estate, but pilots sitting on wall looking relaxed.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Maharani seems from talking to people at the Windrush community plant sale & bric a brac stalls there was a stabbing near the Afrocaribbean War Memorial about 3pm
madolesance snap - I noted this too

and as if that wasn't enough there was this at 6.20 pm LONDON STABBING: Man knifed in Brixton - police seal off street. Lib Peck tweeted he best wishes on that one.

I knew someone who got fed up with Brixtonn after the second (1983) riot and moved to Guildford. Beginning to feel the same way frankly, though I think I would favour a more lonely yet etheral spot like Lindisfarne!


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

One bedroom flat for half a million in that ridiculous The Edge development.



Two bedroom flat can be yours for three quarters of a million with panoramic views of one of London's most deprived wards!


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

Ugh!


----------



## Nivag (Jun 11, 2018)

Fecking hell that's mental, least you'll get a good view of the nuclear waste trains as they trundle past your window..


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Fecking hell that's mental, least you'll get a good view of the nuclear waste trains as they trundle past your window..


No closer to the tracks than the backs of hundreds of terrace houses along the line.

Anyway, the nuclear waste trains are less fun than they were, since they started using more modern locomotives on them a few months back.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 11, 2018)

teuchter said:


> No closer to the tracks than the backs of hundreds of terrace houses along the line.
> 
> Anyway, the nuclear waste trains are less fun than they were, since they started using more modern locomotives on them a few months back.


yep, I no longer get rocked to sleep any more


----------



## CH1 (Jun 11, 2018)

teuchter said:


> No closer to the tracks than the backs of hundreds of terrace houses along the line.
> 
> Anyway, the nuclear waste trains are less fun than they were, since they started using more modern locomotives on them a few months back.


They still fuck up my TV - especially BBC Pariament (232) and BBC News Channel (231). With your contacts maybe you can get Railtrack provide a communal aerial mast for us terraced house occupiers?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2018)

CH1 said:


> They still fuck up my TV - especially BBC Pariament (232) and BBC News Channel (231). With your contacts maybe you can get Railtrack provide a communal aerial mast for us terraced house occupiers?


An 'aerial' you say? Have you heard of this internet streaming thing that the young folk use?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 11, 2018)

teuchter said:


> An 'aerial' you say? Have you heard of this internet streaming thing that the young folk use?


I don't find that too reliable either, not having fibre. BBC iPLayer stuff gets "twitchy" if the data rate drops - and on my set anyway Youtube freezes altogether watching streaming content such as Gresham College lectures. 

I'm wondering if there might be a Heath Robinson solution to Freeview though - such as sticking aluminium kitchen foil to the underfelt beneath the slates. This might attenuate the reflections coming from the trains. 

If I was 30 years younger I'd have tried it already.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 11, 2018)

I expect these photos have already been posted up - if so, apologies:

Celebrating life and soul of the street


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2018)

Watching RT news ( Russia Today UK) discussion on how to deselect your Labour MP. An online guide on how to get rid of Anti Corbyn Blairites.

Watch here

Online guide to getting rid of your MP

Chuka comes to mind. If only.

RT news piece mentioned Lambeth as example of split in the party. Blairites/ centre ground who had lost some Cllrs to Greens. As Lambeth Labour party have made them selves unpopular over issues like estate "regeneration".

The political analyst RT talked to said his prediction is that end result is that Labour party will split.

There is no common ground between so called "centre ground" and new influx of Corbynite members.

I agree.

The centre ground always was pandering to sections of middle class imo.Right wing dressed up as progressive.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Ugh!
> 
> View attachment 137917



I do find this offensive. A home marketed as " investment opportunity". Shows all that is wrong with developer scum.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2018)

editor said:


> One bedroom flat for half a million in that ridiculous The Edge development.
> 
> View attachment 137916
> 
> Two bedroom flat can be yours for three quarters of a million with panoramic views of one of London's most deprived wards!



"Help to Buy". Yet another misguided government scheme brought in by government to "help" people to get onto the so called housing ladder. In practice works to help developer scum make more profits.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Ugh!
> 
> View attachment 137917



Another thing I walk by this regularly. Its big development. My partner said it's for the rich. Heard this at work. Across London developments like this causing resentment. Not "for the likes of us" was one comment at work.

Yet a Labour Mayor Sadiq who at least us making right noises on housing for ALL Londoners is subject to two page tirade today by , in Evening Standard words , a "Tory property tycoon" . The Evening Standard the paper for property developer scumbags.

The average Londoner is totally pissed off with this. Yet Standard falls over itself to criticize Sadiq. Not developers.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Another thing I walk by this regularly. Its big development. My partner said it's for the rich. Heard this at work. Across London developments like this causing resentment. Not "for the likes of us" was one comment at work.
> 
> Yet a Labour Mayor Sadiq who at least us making right noises on housing for ALL Londoners is subject to two page tirade today by , in Evening Standard words , a "Tory property tycoon" . The Evening Standard the paper for property developer scumbags.
> 
> The average Londoner is totally pissed off with this. Yet Standard falls over itself to criticize Sadiq. Not developers.


Did you note that the developer (Richard Tice) was also identified as a Tory potential mayoral candidate?

His point was about double counting. I am sure that goes on in Lambeth Planning too. If they grant planning permission for Peabody to develop the Higgs Industrial Estate I bet Lambeth will claim that as an "outcome" despite having previously granted planning permission to the elusive and probably now bankrupt Parritt Leng (in 2014 or so). Remember Lambeth Planning (in common with all planning departments) have targets to achieve in approvals for new homes.

Tice is alleging something worse still - that once planning permission is granted "starts" are counted twice, or counted but don't happen. Which is might well have also happened under Boris. Except Boris is now off wreaking havoc in diplomatic circles so we can't ask him. 

Mayoral candidate Tice meanwhile writes for "Conservative Home" and describes himself as a Brexiteer. Looks like the ideal candidate for a middle page spread for the Standard - especially if he is attacking Sadiq Khan.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 12, 2018)

teuchter said:


> No closer to the tracks than the backs of hundreds of terrace houses along the line.
> 
> Anyway, the nuclear waste trains are less fun than they were, since they started using more modern locomotives on them a few months back.



Oh, I hadn't ever realised that's why there was no longer the low rumbling and shaking of things, down Ruskin Park way


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks to Diamond Geezer for drawing our attention to the latest figures from tfl on passenger numbers at each tube station. And the big news for Brixton is that it’s entered the top ten most used stations that aren’t also a National Rail station. For those who are interested, the full figures are here.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2018)

ChrisSouth said:


> Oh, I hadn't ever realised that's why there was no longer the low rumbling and shaking of things, down Ruskin Park way


That wouldn't have anything to do with the nuclear waste trains, which are both infrequent and lightweight. If you've noticed less rumbling and shaking it's more likely down to a general downturn in freight in the past few years, notably cessation of services from Thamesport and perhaps also fewer Channel Tunnel trains which are more likely to pass during the night.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2018)

This is happening again: African Reparation march from Windrush Square to Parliament Square, Aug 1st 2018


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 12, 2018)

Oval/Gasworks planning meeting tonight. Looks busy according to Twitter photos.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jun 13, 2018)

lefteri said:


> I only ate in there once but was astonished at the price for such good food


Yeah I miss the Kaff, dont  know what they did but atmosphere was always great and food was superb, especially the £14 platter..... ohhh and burlesque night was a scream.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2018)

teuchter said:


> An 'aerial' you say? Have you heard of this internet streaming thing that the young folk use?


I have now been granted a free engineer visit by Freeview. Trouble is the engineer in question is SCCI. They get a bad rap on Youtube (though no doubt you will like the bagpipe music)


----------



## Angellic (Jun 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I have now been granted a free engineer visit by Freeview. Trouble is the engineer in question is SCCI. They get a bad rap on Youtube (though no doubt you will like the bagpipe music)





Yikes. I have the same thing happening next week. Was wondering if existing cables can be used instead of replacing.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Yikes. I have the same thing happening next week. Was wondering if existing cables can be used instead of replacing.


Don't know where your aerial is - but that is likely to be the problem. That said the ever informative Jason Aerial who runs an installation firm in Sheffield generally moans about old inappropriate cable causing signal losses.

Maybe you might be OK with just changing the aerial itself.

In my own case I've change the aerial, but I have signal reflections from the trains every few minutes which causes variable problems according to station. 

I actually asked them to recommend a suitable aerial for me to self-install, but it seems Freeview only offer call-outs from SCCI. No technical advice over the phone - other than "retune" and if that doesn't work, retune with no aerial to clear the stations and then retune with the aerial.

Frankly I'm more than pissed off to still be waiting. Especially as they did this technical change without any consideration for customers.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 14, 2018)

Mine is on the roof and I'm not good with heights.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I have now been granted a free engineer visit by Freeview. Trouble is the engineer in question is SCCI. They get a bad rap on Youtube (though no doubt you will like the bagpipe music)



That kind of things seems standard for all kinds of installers, whacking holes in things and trailing cables and pipes all over the outside of buildings. They should all of them be subjected to some time in a small room with a bagpipe player.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 14, 2018)

teuchter said:


> That kind of things seems standard for all kinds of installers, whacking holes in things and trailing cables and pipes all over the outside of buildings. They should all of them be subjected to some time in a small room with a bagpipe player.



The initial installer did a good job and then again when I need to extend the run.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2018)

Sad news


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2018)

I don’t think I ever saw anyone in Montego Inn!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I don’t think I ever saw anyone in Montego Inn!



no, me neither.


----------



## technical (Jun 15, 2018)

Same here. Been walking/driving past for 20 years and always wondered if it was still a going concern.


----------



## alcopop (Jun 15, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> no, me neither.


I don’t think I ever saw it open at all


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 15, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I don’t think I ever saw it open at all


Me either. It was a running joke with us when we used to drink on the Hobgoblin. 

Maybe it was one of those first speakeasy places and there was a secret way in? So in fact it was a gentrification forerunner and is actually responsible for the gentrification of Brixton


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2018)

I think they had other business interest. *taps nose*


----------



## alcopop (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I think they had other business interest. *taps nose*


That’s what I assumed/ was told.

Who is thi_s bloke talking about the wonderful atmosphere?_


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I think they had other business interest. *taps nose*



Indeed they did... In my younger days I used to go there occasionally. I last went about 5 years ago and even then Bruce who owned it was only waiting to sell the property before retiring to the Caribbean. I don't think he ever really recovered from being violently robbed and after that he really only let people in who he knew well


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2018)

He was selling a few years ago. Wasn't it Shrub and shutter who announced that as their first site but then took CHL? I think it was them, but they found too much structural repair work was needed.

I've never seen more than one person in there at a time.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Indeed they did... In my younger days I used to go there occasionally. I last went about 5 years ago and even then Bruce who owned it was only waiting to sell the property before retiring to the Caribbean. I don't think he ever really recovered from being violently robbed and after that he really only let people in who he knew well


I think it was fairly "vibrant" mid 70s-mid 80s. I only went in once, bur Bruce Stennet's nephew David was on his work-experience sandwich course year in the technical department of RS Components when I worked there in the early 198i0s.

Those were the days. Real people, real jobs. And real Jamaican rum bar 100% owned by the proprietor. One assumes that the place got run down because Bruce got old and lost interest - but was not forced out because he didn't have to pay mega rent to an avaricious landlord.


----------



## bimble (Jun 15, 2018)

Appeal after homophobic assault, Lambeth


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 15, 2018)

One of our youth companies (young people from in and around Brixton) gets a nice write up and 4 stars for a piece they created around austerity. They were lucky to work with Potent Whisper in devising the spoken word sections of the show http://thespyinthestalls.com/2018/06/austerity-and-me-ovalhouse/. On tonight and tomorrow afternoon..


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I think they had other business interest. *taps nose*


It used to be busy ages ago, maybe 25 years ago, a friend of mine who lived opposite complained about the noise from there in the early hours, she wondered how they got such a late licence. Turned out they had no licence at all.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I don't find that too reliable either, not having fibre. BBC iPLayer stuff gets "twitchy" if the data rate drops - and on my set anyway Youtube freezes altogether watching streaming content such as Gresham College lectures.
> 
> I'm wondering if there might be a Heath Robinson solution to Freeview though - such as sticking aluminium kitchen foil to the underfelt beneath the slates. This might attenuate the reflections coming from the trains.
> 
> If I was 30 years younger I'd have tried it already.



I got a Alba TV/ dvd recently. The TV worked but dvd player didn't. Took it back to Argos and exchanged for Panasonic TV with no dvd player. ( One thing about Argos is that as long as you keep receipt they don't argue about exchange).

I noticed the Panasonic tuned into more channels than the Alba with same aerial. More reliable. So I think its combination of aerial, where you live and the quality of the TV.

Kind of surprising as Panasonic and Alba makes are both made in Turkey. Which appears to be where companies outsource TV making to. Including Panasonic an old Japanese company. Such is globalised capitalism. Not clear why Turkey is the country of choice for global TV making companies.

My Panasonic wasn't "Smart" TV so to my surprise I could not find Al Jazeera on Freeview. I think you've mentioned that. It used to be. I get RT.

I found Al Jazeera on YouTube. After Google search found Google Chromecast. Bought one at Curry's cheap. Plugged it into my TV and hey presto got internet connection. Streams from my mobile or tablet. I have reasonably good live Al Jazeera connection on YouTube.

Problem with internet is the appalling infrastructure. My internet provider is good. I have connection/ speed problems. I know what it is. My telephone cable is ancient. When it rains it the connection slows or fails. My internet provider got BT Outreach engineer to come. He really wasn't interested. This would not happen in south Korea.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Indeed they did... In my younger days I used to go there occasionally. I last went about 5 years ago and even then Bruce who owned it was only waiting to sell the property before retiring to the Caribbean. I don't think he ever really recovered from being violently robbed and after that he really only let people in who he knew well



There are one or two shops I know the landlord from Carribbean. Bought places years ago pre gentrification. Actually charge not unrealistic rents. Only a matter of time before they finally go. The business with them.

My hope is that one of the few upsides of Brexit is that the London economy, which has been fueled over the years, by ( New) Labour / Tory  centre ground support for neo liberal capitalism  will falter. That the " hyper" gentrification beloved of this who support the "progressive" centre, as seen here on Brixton forum, will grind to a halt.

That the highly profitable business like Squires will have to deal with a downturn in the economy.

It could be that Brexit might make a new look at what London is for. Who its supposed to benefit. Not just the well off with crumbs for the rest.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2018)

I was at Brixton society AGM last night. ( with CH1).

New improved website was unveiled.

New Website – The Brixton Society

Brixton society will have there stall at Country fair if you want to join or buy publications.

The Brixton society do a lot of good works over the years on planning etc. Also through there related organisation like friends of Windrush square/ friends of Brixton library.

The Brixton society income is from selling local history pamphlets and the history walks they do.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2018)

Reminder this is on tomorrow


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Kind of surprising as Panasonic and Alba makes are both made in Turkey. Which appears to be where companies outsource TV making to. Including Panasonic an old Japanese company. Such is globalised capitalism. Not clear why Turkey is the country of choice for global TV making companies.
> 
> My Panasonic wasn't "Smart" TV so to my surprise I could not find Al Jazeera on Freeview. I think you've mentioned that. It used to be. I get RT.


Three points there:
1. Turkey is much favoured for white goods assembly because it is in the customs union with the EU - thereby avoiding tariffs. By the way Alba is an Argos "own brand"
2. I can guarantee my TVs are made in China (not that this means they are worse - although in China it seems SCART connectors are "not supported")
3. Al Jazeeera should be on channel 108. It is only available on HD - not sure why.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 16, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> There are one or two shops I know the landlord from Carribbean. Bought places years ago pre gentrification. Actually charge not unrealistic rents. Only a matter of time before they finally go. The business with them.
> 
> My hope is that one of the few upsides of Brexit is that the London economy, which has been fueled over the years, by ( New) Labour / Tory  centre ground support for neo liberal capitalism  will falter. That the " hyper" gentrification beloved of this who support the "progressive" centre, as seen here on Brixton forum, will grind to a halt.
> 
> ...



Can you point to the 'hyper' gentrification that some people on this forum are 'beloved' of?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Gramsci further point on Al Jazeera - their channel, like BBCNews HD (Ch107) and BBC Four HD (Ch 106) are on a special low power transmitter multiplex which is sychronised all over the country.

The BBC1, BBC2, ITV Channel 4 and Channel 5 signals are on high power multiplexes which are staggered so signals from adjacent areas don't interfere with each other (ie Guildford is not affected by Crystal Palace etc)

In practice this means that if you don't have a good aerial in difficult signal conditions you might not be able to received these three HD stations (also probably RT HD on Ch 113).


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Can you point to the 'hyper' gentrification that some people on this forum are 'beloved' of?


Excuse me for butting in here - but how about the properties on sale in connection with "You Nu Town Hall", thinking Ivor House in particular.
Ivor House

If it was up to me I would turn that into a Rowton House (i.e. a cheap hotel for homeless people - assuming you may have been born after 1960) - mind you I've had two Bishop's Fingers so might be a candidate for Rowton House myself!
[Rowton Houses - Wikipedia]


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2018)

I am told that the much missed Cafe Max will be back in its refurbished arch in October.


----------



## alcopop (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I am told that the much missed Cafe Max will be back in its refurbished arch in October.


Excellent


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 16, 2018)

When I was coming through Brixton on the bus yesterday evening there was 4 people with masks on holding big TV screens - think it said anonymous on their tshirts. Because of the light I could see what was on the screens. I considered getting off the bus to have a look, but I was on the top deck. What was that all about?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> When I was coming through Brixton on the bus yesterday evening there was 4 people with masks on holding big TV screens - think it said anonymous on their tshirts. Because of the light I could see what was on the screens. I considered getting off the bus to have a look, but I was on the top deck. What was that all about?


I think they might be animal rights activists.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 16, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Can you point to the 'hyper' gentrification that some people on this forum are 'beloved' of?


You took the bait


----------



## discobastard (Jun 16, 2018)

teuchter said:


> You took the bait


It was a double bluff


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> When I was coming through Brixton on the bus yesterday evening there was 4 people with masks on holding big TV screens - think it said anonymous on their tshirts. Because of the light I could see what was on the screens. I considered getting off the bus to have a look, but I was on the top deck. What was that all about?


It's these people:







Anonymous For The Voiceless bring their animal rights campaign to Brixton


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2018)

On tonight in Brixton/Tulse Hill: 

Tonight! Brixton Buzz presents Millie Manders & The Shutup plus DJs, Tulse Hill Railway – free! Sat 16th June

DJ Skol celebrates his 50th birthday at the 414 Club in Brixton, Sat 17th June


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2018)

More vegan offerings in Brixton: 
Mexican Vegan takeover at Cafe Amado, Brixton, Friday 22nd June


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 16, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Can you point to the 'hyper' gentrification that some people on this forum are 'beloved' of?



I think hyper is going to far . It's whats happened in Soho. Same arguments going on there. But in Soho its on another level.

Here on Brixton forum I've posted up a definition recently of gentrification  and it didn't get a lot of interest. On the Squires thread. It looked at bigger picture not going on about Squires personally. I don't think gentrification affects some posters here. It's the how unfortunate but that is just how things view.

I know local business people. Hikes in rents mean gentrification is a real issue. Not just moaning about lastest eateries. A couple of business I know won't carry on if leases run out and rents go up.

I don't get this in my offline real life in Brixton and Loughborough Junction. My views are hardly out of step with many people I know.

My point is that Brexit could be good for London.

Listening to radio recently. In Frankfurt , due to Brexit, locals are finding themselves suddenly priced out. Financial services in London are already going to places like Frankfurt from London. Planning for Brexit.

This if it happens will be good for ordinary people in London. Not so for ordinary people in Frankfurt.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2018)

I received the leaflet below through the letter box - presumably a mass-leaflet trawling for households with grannies that need putting away.

Havelock Court in Wynne Road SW9 is presumably named after the famous sexologist Havelock Ellis who lived at 14 Dover Mansions (next to the Police Station)
 
Meanwile I found it impossible to get a price from BUPA's website (they are the current owners of Havelock Court) for the care they provide, but as an indication IN 2011 Bestcarehome (a comparison site for Care Homes) gave the rate as £995 - £1334 PER WEEK - depending on level of service. Heaven knows what it is now 7 years later - no wonder the Tories lost so many votes in Twickenham and Kingston over the dementia tax.

Havelock Court is next door to Pocket Living's 10 Wynne Road "affordable" micro-appartment complex (assisted by the Mayor of London). Lambeth Council in 2017 hailed this development as "finished" and proudly stated that the purchasers' average income would be £44,000, and that the completed homes are sold at 20-30% discount to market price. The best bit of that article is the comment underneath - where the "Communications Team" does not even understand the question being asked and gives utterly irrelevant information.

As with Havelock Court adjoining there is no indication of recent microflat prices at 10 Wynne Road, or even the original sale prices. Anybody know the price of "Pocket flats"  - or the current rates for Havelock Court?

The Pocket Flats may be as small as a room in an old people's home, but you have to hand it to the designers - they have massive widows (see above), and at least one flat has the benefit of a balcony!


----------



## discobastard (Jun 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I think hyper is going to far . It's whats happened in Soho. Same arguments going on there. But in Soho its on another level.
> 
> Here on Brixton forum I've posted up a definition recently of gentrification  and it didn't get a lot of interest. On the Squires thread. It looked at bigger picture not going on about Squires personally. I don't think gentrification affects some posters here. It's the how unfortunate but that is just how things view.
> 
> ...



Ok. On the way back from the Myatt’s Field fair today I walked past the Squires Dept Store thing. It was hideous. 

I’ve been to Brooklyn/Williamsburg  and it’s hipster Armageddon. But it works ok because it’s woven into the neighbourhood.  But in Brixton it’s just been dumped there. The Dept Store is an awful awful place. It’s not aimed at people of my age fair enough but good god it looked vile.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I think hyper is going to far . It's whats happened in Soho. Same arguments going on there. But in Soho its on another level.
> 
> Here on Brixton forum I've posted up a definition recently of gentrification  and it didn't get a lot of interest. On the Squires thread. It looked at bigger picture not going on about Squires personally. I don't think gentrification affects some posters here. It's the how unfortunate but that is just how things view.
> 
> ...



Can you repost your definition of gentrification please? I missed that.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> My point is that Brexit could be good for London.
> 
> Listening to radio recently. In Frankfurt , due to Brexit, locals are finding themselves suddenly priced out. Financial services in London are already going to places like Frankfurt from London. Planning for Brexit.
> 
> This if it happens will be good for ordinary people in London. Not so for ordinary people in Frankfurt.



As much as we like to bemoan the highly paid bankers, they do provide jobs for local people...I work in construction and many of my clients, (and those of my friends such as decorators, plumbers, builders), work in banking. They pay. Then theres their cleaners, dog walkers, nanny's, weekly dry cleaners etc, services all of which 'ordinary' people don't on the whole use.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 17, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I received the leaflet below through the letter box - presumably a mass-leaflet trawling for households with grannies that need putting away.
> View attachment 138284
> Havelock Court in Wynne Road SW9 is presumably named after the famous sexologist Havelock Ellis who lived at 14 Dover Mansions (next to the Police Station)
> View attachment 138287
> ...


Zoopla has flats at 10 Wynne Road below the £300k price last year but one listed as £306k


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Zoopla has flats at 10 Wynne Road below the £300k price last year but one listed as £306k


Maybe you pay extra for the balcony?


----------



## Angellic (Jun 17, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I think hyper is going to far . It's whats happened in Soho. Same arguments going on there. But in Soho its on another level.
> 
> Here on Brixton forum I've posted up a definition recently of gentrification  and it didn't get a lot of interest. On the Squires thread. It looked at bigger picture not going on about Squires personally. I don't think gentrification affects some posters here. It's the how unfortunate but that is just how things view.
> 
> ...



I think everyone is affected by gentrification. Just in wildly different ways.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Angellic said:


> I think everyone is affected by gentrification. Just in wildly different ways.


In my opinion this is an  issue of social solidarity - which has been almost eliminated by the intrusion of ostentatious wealth.
I doubt Brexit will either reverse lack of social cohesion in Brixton or indeed undermine social cohesion in Frankfurt though.

My second opinion is that we, as English speakers, are at a serious disadvantage to France, Germany, Italy or Spain.
They at least have a partial barrier against the vile trends wafting across the Atlantic. Can you imagine the consequences of an ever closer union with the USA? Never mind chlorinated chicken - how about gun shops in every hight street in defence of the second amendment of the US Constitution?

If you think I'm mad - how about former Town Hall Ward councillor John Mann MP, who on BBC Question Time this week expressed admiration for Trump's protectionist policies over coal and steel? Could be the shape of things to come (if Mr Mann doesn't die of liver failure first!)


----------



## bimble (Jun 17, 2018)

Nobody here missing a canary? This has been up for quite a while.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 17, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Can you repost your definition of gentrification please? I missed that.



I posted it up in Squires thread. Post 360

It was post relevant to that thread.  Basically saying the larger picture was that capitalism causes gentrification. Its looking at the process rather than individuals or the latest eaterie.

Trying to find something this morning that explains this. Found this short lecture by David Harvey. Harvey is Marxist geographer who specialises in urbanisation.

This lecture first half does good summary of how capitalism works. The second half looks at how capitalism from 1990s has used urbanisation as way to make profit. The "financialisation" of economy. What Harvey calls Planetary Urbanism. As it is not just London but all world cities.

Interest in Marx has renewed with the recent economic crisis ( which is still going on. My partner said in Spain people are still commiting suicide over house repossessions).

To summarise. Capitalism is system that has to grow to survive. Constantly seeking out new markets to reinvest profit. Its inherently unstable. Prone to crisis. These crisis can be overcome only temporarily. When Marx was writing capitalists could work out new markets (imperialism) in other parts of the world. Now thats not possible.

Making and re making cities for speculative profit is way for Capitalism to continue.

Inherently capitalism creates inequality. Post WW2 Labour did gain but after rise of neo liberalism lost out.

London is an example. Little social housing built after Thatcher,  housing that is built is not affordable for large number of people. London ends up catering for the well off and the rest gradually get pushed out of central London. After WW2 facilities and affordable housing was built for all. This went post Thatcher and the rise of Neo Liberalism.

As Harvey points out this isn't inevitable. Its a process of political decisions and the power of capital. Take the developers ability to wriggle out of affordable housing elements of large developments.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 17, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> As much as we like to bemoan the highly paid bankers, they do provide jobs for local people...I work in construction and many of my clients, (and those of my friends such as decorators, plumbers, builders), work in banking. They pay. Then theres their cleaners, dog walkers, nanny's, weekly dry cleaners etc, services all of which 'ordinary' people don't on the whole use.



This is the problem.

"We" have had thirty plus years of Neo Liberalism. The idea being that democracy should not interfere in the working of the so called free market.

The recent economic crisis cannot be blamed on Labour ( unions etc have lost the influence they have had). The Neo Liberal capitalism failed. With the financialisation of the world economy the blame rests on the bankers. And there hangers on like highly paid city lawyers. The workers cannot be blamed for this.

Yet to get over this crisis its the workers that have suffered.

Bankers are scum. No other word for them.

Its a crap society, and this is where I agree with Harvey, that it is organised in this way. It is not inevitable it has to be this way.

I might have to work for these kind of people. I don't have to like them.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 18, 2018)

what's with all the police on Atlantic Road this morning? I counted 6 vans and 4 cars


----------



## clicker (Jun 18, 2018)

Loughborough Junction train incident?
Eta no idea if they are close sorry. Just seen the news


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2018)

yep, this morning early on. 3 bodies. I have heard some rumours/ bollocks  but will not repost them on here obviously


----------



## T & P (Jun 18, 2018)

Breaking news on the BBC now. Three people? WTF?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> As much as we like to bemoan the highly paid bankers, they do provide jobs for local people...


Shit jobs, usually.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 18, 2018)

Shit paid jobs


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Shit paid jobs


Bankers have fucking destroyed millions of peoples lives while the cunts at the top keep raking in the cash so I'm not going to feel grateful to them for providing a few shit jobs.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Shit jobs, usually.



That's my job and it's not shit and I see others in construction doing quite nicely out of it thank you very much...you'd be surprised how many people can be employed by 1 banker as they are generally too lazy/busy/crap at DIY to do stuff themselves


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> That's my job and it's not shit



Me too - sort of / to some extent - and yes the very wealthy provide work for many in the construction industry including those who are most skilled but do you not also feel that many peoples' skills and labour could be put to better use. I'm sure you see it as well, jobs where many people work for many hours, and may also be well paid for those hours, but they go into creating something that will only ever be used or appreciated by a small number of people, and in many cases will all be ripped out in a few years and replaced by something else expensive and labour-intensive when the next set of owners move in. I also see tradespeople being asked to take out a load of work they've just spent two days on because the owner has changed their mind; this of course happens from time to time on all building sites and generally folk still get paid - but it's something that happens more when the people paying don't really have to worry about money, and to me it's always quite a blunt demonstration of the massive inequity at play - one person can snap their fingers and write off however many hours of labour from another just because they can pay for it.

I think it would be better for all in the construction industry if wealth was distributed a little more equitably, and the time and skills of the best people in construction could be spread more widely to benefit a larger number.


----------



## sealion (Jun 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> Breaking news on the BBC now. Three people? WTF?


Radio 4 reports say that they were graffiti artists, young lads. Very sad.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2018)

Look at it. It really is one rubbish fountain. Unloved and ignored. It has all the power of someone squirting water out of a Fairy Liquid bottle and its main role seems to be making sure all the pavements around get wet.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Look at it. It really is one rubbish fountain. Unloved and ignored. It has all the power of someone squirting water out of a Fairy Liquid bottle and its main role seems to be making sure all the pavements around get wet.
> 
> View attachment 138437



The new grass and plants in Windrush Square are looking good.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2018)

madolesance said:


> The new grass and plants in Windrush Square are looking good.


That certainly looks better. But I want the old fountain back, godammit. It NEVER FAILED to amuse me when some wag put in some washing liquid.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 18, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> .you'd be surprised how many people can be employed by 1 banker as they are generally too lazy/busy/crap at DIY to do stuff themselves



And this is good? Am I supposed to feel grateful?

Btw the reason why bankers have this cash to spend is due to government bailing out there industry.

As John McDonnell pointed out QE would have been better spent building infrastructure projects to get the economy going again. A People's Quantitative Easing. Like social housing. Rather than welfare for the bankers.

Something David Harvey points out in the YouTube link I put up is that all this labour is put into servicing the rich instead of supplying things for ordinary people. Housing is major one.

London , as your posts imply, is now set up to service the rich. That is not an accident. Nor is it inevitable.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 18, 2018)

madolesance said:


> The new grass and plants in Windrush Square are looking good.



Its being put in quickly to be ready for the 70th anniversary of Windrush celebrations. Which will take place there. The Council wanted it looking better for celebrations. Probably imo due to media exposure when celebrations take place.

Whether the Council will keep it looking good after celebrations end remains to be seen.

It's also the cheap option. The original grass was put over a underground watering system that was never maintained. Been told it was supposed to be TFL responsibility. But once built they didn't.

So Im not sure that the new grass will last. Looks to me that the new ready grown grass has been laid over the existing area. Does not permanently solve the problem.

The Friends of Windrush wanted a raised bed put in with seats around it. This was more costly. But would be long term permanent option.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Look at it. It really is one rubbish fountain. Unloved and ignored. It has all the power of someone squirting water out of a Fairy Liquid bottle and its main role seems to be making sure all the pavements around get wet.
> 
> View attachment 138437


I quite like it - but compared to the one at Hammersmith betwixt the 'Spoons and the Lyric Theatre it's a minow. Even the temporary one outside the Queen Elizabeth Hall knocks spots off this dinky number.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 19, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The Friends of Windrush wanted a raised bed put in with seats around it. This was more costly. But would be long term permanent option.


 it goes around in circles. Before redevelopment Friends of Tate wanted the old raised beds removed. Council spent 50k reducing height by one or two bricks. I was on the friends group at the time. As a group we felt that this was pointless ahead off the main redevelopment and suggested doing nothing and instead  putting the funds towards something entirely different,  unrelated to the square. We were told that if it wasn't spent on the wall it would be lost.

From what I could see the ground was well prepared for the turf. The watering system didn't really need much maintenance. It was just leaky hoses under the soil.  The problem was the cost of the water Which I was told was about 20,000 pounds in the first year. All the pipework has been removed now.

Looks good. But you're right, needs maintenance. And the soft planting on the corner won't last the summer,I reckon.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2018)

Crowdfunder:







Brixton BMX club launches crowdfunder to tarmac their track – and appeals for gardening help


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Crowdfunder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy to chuck a fiver towards betting that horrendous obstacle removed from the track. it must render it unusuable.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Yikes. I have the same thing happening next week. Was wondering if existing cables can be used instead of replacing.


My SCCI aerial visit occurred this morning.

The guys had semi-impenetrable Scottish accents and an 0141 number on their van, and didn't want my views on my reception situation at all.
They plugged in a sort of RF spectrometer showing signal strength on all the stations, and pronounced I needed a new aerial.
Went into the loft, and then seemed to want an affidavit that I couldn't receive any channels. It was like Brexit all over again.

Obviously being an Anglican Unitarian I had problems about that, but the "mate" had already got out a new aerial which was lying on my front steps. A quick rod count identified it as a Log-periodic 28 element aerial - such as I would have ordered anyway. It was listed on the paperwork as £8 incidentally - I think to order retail might have cost me £12.50 or so.

They did fit it in the end at no cost to me. Haven't had the chance to do a thorough evaluation - as I said before my main issue is with passing trains, and is much worse when it rains. Presumably the rain running down the roof cuts down the TV signal from Crystal Palace.So now I wait for a surfeit of trains and bad weather.

In your own case, if they give you a new Log periodic aerial you should get any missing stations immediately, and be  reasonably immune to any further channel changes.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 19, 2018)

CH1 said:


> My SCCI aerial visit occurred this morning.
> 
> The guys had semi-impenetrable Scottish accents and an 0141 number on their van, and didn't want my views on my reception situation at all.
> They plugged in a sort of RF spectrometer showing signal strength on all the stations, and pronounced I needed a new aerial.
> ...




Thanks. Missing all HD channels from BBC4 onwards. Was wondering whether I should just stay with catch-up TV but I shall now persevere.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2018)

This Saturday - 







Windrush 70 Years On celebration at the Black Cultural Archives, Brixton, Sat 23rd June


----------



## discobastard (Jun 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Bankers have fucking destroyed millions of peoples lives while the cunts at the top keep raking in the cash so I'm not going to feel grateful to them for providing a few shit jobs.





sparkybird said:


> That's my job and it's not shit and I see others in construction doing quite nicely out of it thank you very much...you'd be surprised how many people can be employed by 1 banker as they are generally too lazy/busy/crap at DIY to do stuff themselves



Non-bankers employ people to do stuff for them as well.  

'Being grateful to bankers' is a total red herring.

If I as a non-banker ask somebody to paint my living room is it also a 'shit paid job''?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Non-bankers employ people to do stuff for them as well.
> 
> 'Being grateful to bankers' is a total red herring.
> 
> If I as a non-banker ask somebody to paint my living room is it also a 'shit paid job''?


Not really sure what your point is here. As for me, I fail to find any reason to be thankful or grateful to bankers because they're part of the system that creates shit jobs and creates more and more wealth at the top. \And they all do very nicely for themselves. 

Whether or not they privately create a handful of jobs - both well paid and badly paid - for their personal needs is irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. It's like being asked to be grateful to rogue scum landlords because they have the occasional job for local electricians or handymen/women.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 19, 2018)

CH1 said:


> The guys had semi-impenetrable Scottish accents and an 0141 number on their van,



Pleased to be of service 

If you have any feedback please address it to company PR director quimcunx


----------



## discobastard (Jun 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Not really sure what your point is here. As for me, I fail to find any reason to be thankful or grateful to bankers because they're part of the system that creates shit jobs and creates more and more wealth at the top. \And they all do very nicely for themselves.
> 
> Whether or not they privately create a handful of jobs - both well paid and badly paid - for their personal needs is irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. It's like being asked to be grateful to rogue scum landlords because they have the occasional job for local electricians or handymen/women.


The point is that nobody is asking you to feel grateful to them.  You introduced that distortion into the conversation. 

Also that skilled trades are not the same as shit jobs or shit paid jobs. And could be perceived as quite insulting to those that have the skills and training to decorate or rewire a house. 

And that lots of people provide jobs for trades. Including teachers for example.  Who may or may not be nice people. 

And when you talk about bankers being scum does that include anybody who works in a bank?  Or people in middle management, or just the investment bankers?




.


----------



## alcopop (Jun 19, 2018)

discobastard said:


> The point is that nobody is asking you to feel grateful to them.  You introduced that distortion into the conversation.
> 
> Also that skilled trades are not the same as shit jobs or shit paid jobs. And could be perceived as quite insulting to those that have the skills and training to decorate or rewire a house.
> 
> ...


What about other company’s that provide services for banks? Eg pr and marketing. Are they all scum too?


----------



## Twattor (Jun 19, 2018)

Looks like another stabbing. Up by Crown & Sceptre this time. Pub closed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 19, 2018)

Twattor said:


> Looks like another stabbing. Up by Crown & Sceptre this time. Pub closed.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2018)

discobastard said:


> The point is that nobody is asking you to feel grateful to them.  You introduced that distortion into the conversation.
> 
> Also that skilled trades are not the same as shit jobs or shit paid jobs. And could be perceived as quite insulting to those that have the skills and training to decorate or rewire a house.
> 
> ...


Oh come on. You know exactly what I mean by 'Bankers.' I mean the people at the top, raking it in and getting bailed out when they fuck up. Which was the clear context provided earlier.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2018)

alcopop said:


> What about other company’s that provide services for banks? Eg pr and marketing. Are they all scum too?


Has anyone, anywhere suggested that they are? Do they get bailed out by public money?


----------



## alcopop (Jun 19, 2018)

discobastard said:


> The point is that nobody is asking you to feel grateful to them.  You introduced that distortion into the conversation.
> 
> Also that skilled trades are not the same as shit jobs or shit paid jobs. And could be perceived as quite insulting to those that have the skills and training to decorate or rewire a house.
> 
> ...


What about bankers wives and children? Scum or not scum?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2018)

alcopop said:


> What about bankers wives and children? Scum or not scum?


Oh shut up. You're acting like a fucking idiot.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 19, 2018)

discobastard said:


> And when you talk about bankers being scum does that include anybody who works in a bank?  Or people in middle management, or just the investment bankers?


I've yet to meet an interesting investment banker/hedge fund manager.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

I've yet to meet one at all


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 19, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> I've yet to meet one at all


They get everywhere now.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> They get everywhere now.


pretending to be estate agents to avoid the hate?


----------



## discobastard (Jun 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh come on. You know exactly what I mean by 'Bankers.' I mean the people at the top, raking it in and getting bailed out when they fuck up. Which was the clear context provided earlier. [emoji57]


Fair enough. And the point remains that nobody is asking you to feel grateful to them, so you’re creating an argument to have with yourself. 

I don’t think there are likely to be many people on this forum that wouldn’t agree there are some very greedy idiots that have played fast and loose with our well-being for their own ends. 

And they buy services from skilled tradespeople and create some wealth.  

Granted some of them might choose to use Pimlico Plumbers. That’s not a shit paid job. 

The other factor is that you seem keen on Amazon as a service according to comment elsewhere - which creates some of the worst shit paid jobs ever in its fulfilment centres and for its delivery drivers. 

Just pointing out some inconsistencies from the point of view of the context rather than as a personal critique. 

Many of us use these services and some of us are conflicted about those choices. But sometimes we choose convenience over the unintended consequences of our actions, creating a labour market that is far more damaging and unhealthy than that of a freelance tradesperson. 

And so railing against a fictitious expectation of gratitude to bankers is a bit of a decoy really.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

discobastard said:


> And so railing against a fictitious expectation of gratitude to bankers is a bit of a decoy really.


Perhaos I misread it, but this post very much suggested that we should perhaps be thankful for bankers providing jobs. Or at least shouldn't moan about them.



> "As much as we like to bemoan the highly paid bankers, they do provide jobs for local people." etc.



Whether people use Amazon or not is an entirely different argument. Not sure where Pimlico Plumbers fits in with this either.

A recent headline that underlines why I have a deep dislike of bankers*:



> Banks and building societies incurred £33bn in misconduct costs between 2010 and 2014 – roughly equal to the sum they paid out in dividends to shareholders over the same period – new research suggests


Why are banks getting away with misbehaving?


*No, not the people behind the till, or their friends, babies or distant aunts.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 20, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Fair enough. And the point remains that nobody is asking you to feel grateful to them, so you’re creating an argument to have with yourself.
> 
> I don’t think there are likely to be many people on this forum that wouldn’t agree there are some very greedy idiots that have played fast and loose with our well-being for their own ends.
> 
> ...



Its all very well for posters to have a pop at the Ed but when I post up reasoned analysis of gentrification in post 129 you ( and other posters) ignore it.

So we get back to arguments about "inconsistencies". Why is that?

What I have done over last few weeks is post up an analysis of the bigger picture. That is that Capitalism is the problem.

Its also beyond dispute that bankers caused the recent economic crisis but largely got off scot free. Which is why they have money to hire builders to redo there kitchens etc.

Whilst the bottom fifty percent of society are worse off.

I was at meeting today about Loughborough Junction adventure playground. Once a fully staffed asset for a largely working class community. Its been closed for several years. Due to "austerity".

I and others have voluntarily ( unpaid) being giving up our time to renovate it. It's now unpaid volunteers who are stepping in to keep services for the less well off going.

This isn't how society should work.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Its all very well for posters to have a pop at the Ed but when I post up reasoned analysis of gentrification in post 129 you ( and other posters) ignore it.
> 
> So we get back to arguments about "inconsistencies". Why is that?
> 
> ...


And while we're all having to put up with austerity for the 'common good', the rich - including the bankers who played a large part in the economic troubles - get wealthier and wealthier.

While some people would rather nitpick about whether we should be angry at bankers or include their wives, little children and web designers or whatever, this is the stark fucking reality and it's not a big joke. 



> The UK has a very high level of income inequality compared to other developed countries.
> 
> Households in the bottom 10% of the population have on average a disposable (or net) income of £9,644 (this includes wages and cash benefits, and is after direct taxes like income tax and council tax, but not indirect taxes like VAT). The top 10% have net incomes almost nine times that (£83,875). As can be seen from the graph, income inequality is much starker at the top of the income scale, with the group with the 9th highest incomes making only 61% of the top 10%’s income.
> 
> Inequality is much higher amongst original incomes than disposable incomes with the poorest 10% having on average an original income of £4,436 whilst the top 10% have an original income 24 times larger (£107,937)


The Scale of Economic Inequality in the UK | The Equality Trust


----------



## teuchter (Jun 20, 2018)

Gramsci you keep going on about your 'reasoned analysis', the point of which I thought was to talk about systematic issues rather than getting bogged down in arguments about who is and isn't 'scum'.

But you continue in parallel to refer to various categories of people as 'scum'. And then tell people off when the discussion reverts to being along those lines. Make your mind up...


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2018)

I wonder whether there should be a thread about Brixton people's feelings and responses to bankers, high end architects and other seen to be complicit in gentrification, social cleansing etc......

I doubt very much there are any bankers of the type who manipulate the macro-economy living in Brixton. As for property developers, I guess they rely on the third verse from "All things bright and beautiful" to help them sleep at night: 

The rich man in his castle
The poor man at his gate
He made them high and lowly
And ordered their estate.

by Cecil Frances Alexander (a lady funnily enough - I had always thought Cecil was a man's name!)

Mrs Alexander was an "indefatigable visitor to poor and sick".[3] She was criticised, however, for her endorsement of the class system, as expressed, for example, in the original third verse of "All Things Bright and Beautiful" (says Wikipedia) so even about this there is a whiff of the same argument.


----------



## MissL (Jun 20, 2018)

I may be going slightly off Brixton topic here but Hypernormalisation is an interesting, all be it three-hour long, film about how we ended up in this state. Made by Adam Curtis and Robert del Naja of Massive Attack fame. Currently on iPlayer and worth a watch if you haven't already seen it. It's not new.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

#stillempty


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 138531
> #stillempty


Shall we persuade someone to stump up the £6 to see if it belongs to Sports Direct or someone else?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2018)

MissL said:


> I may be going slightly off Brixton topic here but Hypernormalisation is an interesting, all be it three-hour long, film about how we ended up in this state. Made by Adam Curtis and Robert del Naja of Massive Attack fame. Currently on iPlayer and worth a watch if you haven't already seen it. It's not new.


Its a good film - but mainly about Trump and Assad senior. I have seen on here that Brixton includes Lewisham - but surely the US and Syria is pushing boundaries?


----------



## Angellic (Jun 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Shall we persuade someone to stump up the £6 to see if it belongs to Sports Direct or someone else?



How is that done?


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 20, 2018)

Companies House and/or Land Registry records - you either pay a one off sum to find the title deed, or have an account with paid access, but less restricted search capabilities.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 20, 2018)

The headline of this article caught my eye.

Grenfell Tower borough 'behaved like a property developer'


----------



## MissL (Jun 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Its a good film - but mainly about Trump and Assad senior. I have seen on here that Brixton includes Lewisham - but surely the US and Syria is pushing boundaries?


Ha ha yes. I just meant it explains the part about why banks continue to get off scot free. But regarding Brixton as you will know Colonel Gadaffi can be blamed for almost everything, even after his death


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Angellic said:


> How is that done?


HM Land Registry - GOV.UK


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

The Elm Park Tavern is pretty expensive, isn't it?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2018)

MissL said:


> Ha ha yes. I just meant it explains the part about why banks continue to get off scot free. But regarding Brixton as you will know Colonel Gadaffi can be blamed for almost everything, even after his death


Don't forget that it was all Tony Blair's fault. BTW when Gaddafi was lynched I remembered he had written a "Little Green Book" and contacted the Index Bookshop who had been based in Brixton - to buy a copy.

I'm not sure if you remember the shop, but it was originally owned by WRP (Workers Revolutionary Party). After very serious #MeToo issues with the party leader, it split three ways and ended up having to be bailed out by Colonel Gaddafi.

I guess the Index Bookshop manager was not pleased to be reminded of all this by me and denied they had ever stocked the Little Green Book. You are indeed right - we are never more than one step away from Gaddafi - especially in Brixton. 

Top review on Amazon:
_"This is not the man I was led to believe he was . This man cared about his fellow countrymen and had a great insight into the shortfalls of western democracies . A very interesting read" .
_
It is available as a free pdf download http://openanthropology.org/libya/gaddafi-green-book.pdf

Would be fascinated to hear what Gramsci  thought about it. A bit light compared to Marx - only 106 pages and essentially the pages are A5.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 20, 2018)

editor said:


> The Elm Park Tavern is pretty expensive, isn't it?




This is such obvious trolling.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

alex_ said:


> This is such obvious trolling.


What the fuck? How is it trolling? 

This is a thread to chat about general Brixton matters, and after seeing their menu today, I think it's expensive for a pub. Don't you?


----------



## Angellic (Jun 20, 2018)

editor said:


> What the fuck? How is it trolling?
> 
> This is a thread to chat about general Brixton matters, and after seeing their menu today, I think it's expensive for a pub. Don't you?



It doesn't strike me as that expensive and comparable to the Duke of Edinburgh.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

Angellic said:


> It doesn't strike me as that expensive and comparable to the Duke of Edinburgh.


I stopped going to that pub after the garden was replaced by about a sea of benches and tables. I guess I'm just out of touch with pub prices for food.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 20, 2018)

editor said:


> The Elm Park Tavern is pretty expensive, isn't it?




Run by the same crowd who run the King and Co on Clapham Park Road, where pints range from £4.80 (the absolute cheapest) to £11.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 20, 2018)

editor said:


> I stopped going to that pub after the garden was replaced by about a sea of benches and tables. I guess I'm just out of touch with pub prices for food.



You're not alone.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

Angellic said:


> You're not alone.


That garden used to be bloody magical. Now it's utterly soulless, like those awful cod bierkeller places for tourists.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 20, 2018)

The Amaryllis has closed so you'll have to update your page :/ @ , according to twitter the pub will be retained in some form.
One of the best dancehall jump-up pubs I ever been to, lovely jerk chicken roast on a Sunday for a pretty good price and a pool table . Went there on a cold night in winter and the dj was spinning class 45's , one after another , top dancehall tunes , great energy! You don't get that everywhere, t'was a rare gem


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

r0bb0 said:


> The Amaryllis has closed so you'll have to update your page :/ @ , according to twitter the pub will be retained in some form.
> One of the best dancehall jump-up pubs I ever been to, lovely jerk chicken roast on a Sunday for a pretty good price and a pool table . Went there on a cold night in winter and the dj was spinning class 45's , one after another , top dancehall tunes , great energy! You don't get that everywhere, t'was a rare gem


Oh really? Any idea what happened? Can you post up the tweet please?


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 20, 2018)

here


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Gramsci you keep going on about your 'reasoned analysis', the point of which I thought was to talk about systematic issues rather than getting bogged down in arguments about who is and isn't 'scum'.
> 
> But you continue in parallel to refer to various categories of people as 'scum'. And then tell people off when the discussion reverts to being along those lines. Make your mind up...



I do both.

Yes I have no time for bankers. The other category is property developers.  So thats two. Makes up in numerical terms a small percentage of population.

Instead of just going on about them I read and try to formulate an argument. Take a step back and look at society. Do a bit of reading.

There is ones gut reaction and stepping back to see why society is like this.

The constant complaint on Brixton forum is that posters like me just have a go at individuals like Squires for example.

Ok. So several times recently I've posted up more reasoned analysis in response to that. I get little response. Few posts on and posters are back having a go at Ed and his "discrepancies".

So far no one has disputed my assertion that the recent economic crisis was caused by bankers. That they haven't suffered from it and that with "austerity" ordinary people have. I gave local example of the adventure playground. I could criticize the Council. But the economic crisis was financial one not caused by government.The end result of bailing out the bankers is that needed services like adventure playground have been closed. Perhaps my language is to abusive.

And no one has disputed the analysis of gentrification I have posted up. Its an analysis. Unlike Harvey I'm pessimistic. I don't see united opposition. Its to fragmented.

Another term I read recently was that government imposed "austerity" is form of " structural violence". Sounds more intellectual then calling bankers scum.

So instead of calling bankers scum I will replace that with that they condone "structural violence" of austerity to keep there wealth and influence.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

r0bb0 said:


> here


Nine more flats? I doubt if anything resembling an actual pub will be coming back


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 20, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> I've yet to meet one at all



Its highly unlikely. At best one meets the housekeeper. Trust me I know I deliver around central London. The super wealthy employ loads of people to to act as buffer between them and the tasks of keeping a house working.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)

Another bloody ace night at the 414 tonight:


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> And no one has disputed the analysis of gentrification I have posted up. Its an analysis.


Just because nobody disputes it doesn’t mean people agree with the analysis.  I can’t be bothered getting into the discussion on a thread that will be locked in a weeks time.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> Just because nobody disputes it doesn’t mean people agree with the analysis.  I can’t be bothered getting into the discussion on a thread that will be locked in a weeks time.


Then start a new thread rather than just meekly claiming there's unsaid disagreement without offering any kind of counter argument yourself.


----------



## djdando (Jun 21, 2018)

editor said:


> The Elm Park Tavern is pretty expensive, isn't it?




Depends what decade you live in.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Then start a new thread rather than just meekly claiming there's unsaid disagreement without offering any kind of counter argument yourself.


The discussion evolved over a few pages on this this thread though. And I guess The Brixton forum isn’t the best place to start this particular topic on another thread 

Far better in my view would be to have a Brixton gossip thread that isn’t time boxed at all. The monthly threads are only about 10 pages long now, it makes no sense in my view to lock them and start a new thread every month.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)

djdando said:


> Depends what decade you live in.


There's plenty of pubs with food that isn't as pricey as that so is there an actual point to your post or were you just trying to be clever?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> The discussion evolved over a few pages on this this thread though. And I guess The Brixton forum isn’t the best place to start this particular topic on another thread
> 
> Far better in my view would be to have a Brixton gossip thread that isn’t time boxed at all. The monthly threads are only about 10 pages long now, it makes no sense in my view to lock them and start a new thread every month.


That's what we used to do but threads with thousands of posts soon get very unwieldy. Maybe I could consider splitting them into 'Summer,' 'Autumn' etc, but then there''d no doubt be loads of arguments about when those seasons start/end.

Besides, if you really want to have this discussion it's very easy to start your own thread.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 21, 2018)

editor said:


> That's what we used to do but threads with thousands of posts soon get very unwieldy. Maybe I could consider splitting them into 'Summer,' 'Autumn' etc, but then there''d no doubt be loads of arguments about when those seasons start/end.
> 
> Besides, if you really want to have this discussion it's very easy to start your ow thread.


I said why I don’t want to start a thread

I understand the reason for putting a time limit. But I do think more people would post if there wasn’t one. Even a yearly thread wouldn’t be as big as some threads like the Pop one for example.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm going to give this a go, so please head over here for the all new Summer 2018 Brixton thread.


----------

